# .....G-BODY SHOWDOWN.....



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE'S MY ENTERY!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

awwww scheeeeit! :biggrin: this shits gonna be good!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN ! HOW MANY AZ CHUMP SHUNKS TALKING PART ?

YOU GUYS KNOW EDDIE HAD THE AZ G BODIES ON THE TOP ! BETTER RELIZE WHAT YOUR WALKING UP TO ! 

EDDIE THESE BOYS MIGHT NEED A G-BODY RECAP !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here I go :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 10:53 PM~16158511
> *DAMN  !    HOW MANY  AZ  CHUMP SHUNKS  TALKING  PART  ?
> 
> YOU    GUYS  KNOW  EDDIE    HAD THE  AZ  G  BODIES  ON    THE  TOP !  BETTER  RELIZE  WHAT  YOUR  WALKING  UP    TO !
> ...


RELAX LITTLE DOROTHY :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 2 2010, 01:13 AM~16158739
> *RELAX LITTLE DOROTHY :biggrin:
> *


LOL! 

HAVE FUN FELLAS ! IF I WERE IN AZ I BE DOWN FOR A BUILD WITH YOU GUYS ANYTIME ! LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE BUILDING A STRONG MEMBERS GROUP OUT THERE AND GETTING TO BUILD WITH YOU EACH OTHER !  

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE BUILDS COME TO LIFE !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 11:18 PM~16158797
> *LOL!
> 
> HAVE  FUN  FELLAS !    IF  I  WERE  IN  AZ  I  BE  DOWN  FOR  A  BUILD  WITH YOU GUYS  ANYTIME !  LOOKS  LIKE YOU  GUYS  ARE  BUILDING  A  STRONG  MEMBERS  GROUP  OUT THERE  AND  GETTING TO  BUILD  WITH YOU  EACH OTHER  !
> ...


 ALL IN GOOD FUN BRO


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

STEP IT UP BOYS!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*WE DON'T SLEEP HOMIE!* :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2010, 10:39 PM~16159006
> *:0  :0
> *


X2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

:0 Damn LS stuff :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 08:35 AM~16160308
> *:0  Damn LS stuff :cheesy:
> *


If you make the rear bumper...I'll make the front! :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

cali sunroof :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 2 2010, 09:14 PM~16161450
> *If you make the rear bumper...I'll make the front! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 3 2010, 07:32 AM~16168350
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


I'm already working on it...shaved the thick strip from the bumper and gonna redo it so it fits the sides nicely. Still need to find the right grill.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm diggin' this build off already !


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

:biggrin: hey im in if dats cool


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Its an MCBA ARIZONA buildoff bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 3 2010, 09:54 AM~16169355
> *Its an MCBA ARIZONA buildoff bro.
> *


aw fuey :angry: .........its


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

wow :scrutinize: ok then check me out on my post then, i'll post my g-body project im really beating my head up on my box chevy :banghead: :banghead: halla


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

UPDATES


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 3 2010, 04:37 PM~16171893
> *UPDATES
> *


UPDATES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:h5: :420: WHERE YOU AT CHAWPER..................................


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 Hell yea, motivaation for my LS build


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya brothas throw it down..gonna keep an eye on this build-off (gotta love them G-bodies)


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres my entry  what u thaught i was asleep


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2010, 10:53 PM~16158511
> *DAMN  !    HOW MANY  AZ   CHUMP SHUNKS  TALKING  PART  ?
> 
> YOU    GUYS  KNOW   EDDIE    HAD THE  AZ  G  BODIES   ON    THE  TOP !   BETTER   RELIZE  WHAT  YOUR   WALKING   UP    TO !
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 shhiiiiiiiiiiiiit this a new year son, marinate duuuun fell off :biggrin: its all good ill try to be just as good  

MAYBE ILL CALL U OUT TO A BUILD OFF NX  U AINT DOWN! :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 4 2010, 07:31 AM~16177913
> *:biggrin:
> *



posting up progress pics frm this weekend , computer was on lock down  








painted the wheels :cheesy: 









a few hot spots but i aint trippin 











i had to do a mean oh lock up .....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 1 2010, 11:25 PM~16158887
> *STEP IT UP BOYS!
> 
> 
> ...


OH YA i might t top this bitch since u already did the passanger moonroof :angry:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

ooooooh shit hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Shit foo you ain't playin are ya I am laggin


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 4 2010, 08:05 AM~16178036
> *Shit foo you ain't playin are ya I am laggin
> *



well i heard im up against a top dogg so i have to step it up  where da pics at rafa


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

some sick lookin g bodies i like the rear sunroof marinate


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Been sick will get down tonight and post some pics I ain't tryin to fall behind this year


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

ive been slackin :biggrin: need to step it up watch out homies :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 09:08 AM~16178049
> *well i heard im up against a top dogg so  i have to step it up   where  da pics at  rafa
> *






LOOKS GOOD, LIKE THE OL SAYING GOES "DON'T BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU".......BY THE WAY I GOT 5 CANS OF PRIMER NEXT TIME YOU NEED SOME JUST CALL ME


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 4 2010, 11:12 AM~16179059
> *LOOKS GOOD, LIKE THE OL SAYING GOES "DON'T BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU".......BY THE WAY I GOT 5 CANS OF PRIMER NEXT TIME YOU NEED SOME JUST CALL ME
> *



:0 :0 :0 AS A MATTER OF FACT I DOO :cheesy: what did u use to cut the ls kit :dunno: i need to b schooled


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 09:33 AM~16177919
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  shhiiiiiiiiiiiiit this a new year son, marinate duuuun fell off :biggrin:  its all good ill try to be just as good
> 
> MAYBE ILL CALL U OUT TO A BUILD OFF NX    U AINT DOWN! :cheesy:
> *


LOL! Handle what you got now ! I'll do my thing on the M.C.B.A. 70 IMPALA BUILD OFF and then we can take it to the bench between the 2 of us ! Never scared over here ! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2010, 01:44 PM~16180265
> *LOL!    Handle  what  you  got  now  !  I'll  do  my thing  on the  M.C.B.A. 70 IMPALA  BUILD  OFF  and then  we  can  take  it to  the  bench  between    the  2  of  us !  Never  scared over  here  !  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:  


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 03:56 PM~16180361
> *  :biggrin:
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


I'll even let you pick the style and subject of the build !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2010, 02:04 PM~16180447
> *I'll  even  let  you  pick  the  style  and  subject  of  the  build !
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: 

i have something in mind , but after this month


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 4 2010, 01:52 PM~16179870
> *:0  :0  :0 AS A MATTER OF FACT I DOO :cheesy:  what did u use to cut the ls kit  :dunno: i need to b schooled
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

sleeping ass muuuuufukas :cheesy: 
PROGRESS PICS!
WHERE U AT MARINATE!

:scrutinize: 








I FINISHED THE BELLY , GOT THE TRAILING ARMA, CHAINS , HARDLINES AND ADDED A IL SOM TO THE AXLE SO MY SHIT DONT BUCKLE LOL :biggrin: 




























TESTING OUT THE REGAL TUB SINCE I DONT HAVE THAT OR THE WINDOWS


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD, BUT SLOW DOWN YOUR GETTING SLOPPY


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2010, 08:19 AM~16189318
> *LOOKS GOOD, BUT SLOW DOWN YOUR GETTING SLOPPY
> *



:0 :angry: where nikka im still cleaning it up only thing i c is the hot spots on the paint of the belly but i aint trippin :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2010, 09:22 AM~16189334
> *:0  :angry:  where nikka im still cleaning it up only thing i c is the hot spots on the paint of the belly but i aint trippin :angry:
> *




WE GOT TILL THE END OF THE MONTH HOMLEZ  I GOT AN EXTRA BELLY  AND EXTRA WINDOWS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2010, 08:24 AM~16189347
> *WE GOT TILL THE END OF THE MONTH HOMLEZ  I GOT AN EXTRA BELLY   AND EXTRA WINDOWS
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: i need a tub wey , but i might just buy another monte kit kuz i need parts for another secret project


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE WE GO WITH THE SECRET SHIT..TRYING TO HOOK YOU UP & YOU WANT TO GO BUY ANOTHER KIT....WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU.............................FUCK I'LL JUST BUILD IT....


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2010, 08:27 AM~16189381
> *HERE WE GO WITH THE SECRET SHIT..TRYING TO HOOK YOU UP & YOU WANT TO GO BUY ANOTHER KIT....WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU.............................FUCK I'LL JUST BUILD IT....
> *



:biggrin: well i said u have a belly , i need the tub , u sitting on a whole complete kit?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2010, 09:31 AM~16189400
> *:biggrin: well i said u have a belly , i need the tub ,  u sitting on a whole complete kit?
> *


2 KITS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2010, 08:39 AM~16189452
> *2 KITS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 koo i got som for trade than


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2010, 08:39 AM~16189452
> *2 KITS
> *


Damn you holding out :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

RELAX HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 5 2010, 09:55 AM~16189549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:    YOU ALREADY KNOW


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2010, 07:55 AM~16189191
> *sleeping ass muuuuufukas  :cheesy:
> PROGRESS PICS!
> WHERE U AT MARINATE!
> ...


looks good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

All I got is my base coat to lay down still completing th body work


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

this thread needs some skank :biggrin: http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/vide...Bewhu0550PZ4u6R

help a muuuufuka take a break and refresh on the build


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 5 2010, 10:40 AM~16189859
> *All I got is my base coat to lay down still completing th body work
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 just a tad bit chunky flake!! :biggrin: gonna be sick!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 5 2010, 12:54 PM~16191393
> *:0  just a tad bit chunky flake!! :biggrin:  gonna be sick!
> *



hell ya that paint job will even dance in the shade :cheesy: ,, the thicker the better


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 5 2010, 01:17 PM~16191570
> *hell ya that paint job will even dance in the shade  :cheesy: ,, the thicker the better
> *


  that's that jumbo flake :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is gettin' good !

Just like an old fashion showdown !










Keep up the good work fellas !


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

sup homishave a ? around how much would it cost to build some custom car like cherry 64 or somthing like that my pops own a 87 cutlass and wanted to get his car done for fathers day


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

;;


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 5 2010, 10:40 AM~16189859
> *All I got is my base coat to lay down still completing th body work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 5 2010, 04:42 PM~16193403
> *sup homishave a ? around how much would it cost to build some custom car like cherry 64 or somthing like that my pops own a 87 cutlass and wanted to get his car done for fathers day
> *



your pops has one of the sickest gbodys!! ive seen it a couple times in person and its crazy! cuttys are hard to find (even more a euro) it would be bad as fuck to make a replica


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 5 2010, 04:42 PM~16193403
> *sup homishave a ? around how much would it cost to build some custom car like cherry 64 or somthing like that my pops own a 87 cutlass and wanted to get his car done for fathers day
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

MARINATE THERE U GO , ALL U NEED IS A DONOR :cheesy: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ LOL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 2 2010, 12:25 AM~16158887
> *STEP IT UP BOYS!
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

THX ON THE HELP ON THE LS MUUUUFUKING MARINATE ! 

OH AND THE HOOD FIT ON PERFECTLY :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 7 2010, 01:01 AM~16211325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 5 2010, 08:02 PM~16196033
> *your pops has one of the sickest gbodys!! ive seen it a couple times in person and its crazy! cuttys are hard to find (even more a euro) it would be bad as fuck  to make a replica
> *



pics of the said g body cutty :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 4 2010, 09:28 AM~16178383
> *  ive been slackin  :biggrin:  need to step it up watch out homies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I gotta change my color now


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 7 2010, 01:42 PM~16215564
> *I gotta change my color now
> *



:0 :0 :0 it was just an idea  AZTE GOLD WOULD LOOK SICK ....... WE ALREADY KNOW MARINATE IS GOING ALL RED :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh I get it I need to put in work updates tonight :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i should have did an elco :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Do it Do it :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2010, 02:45 PM~16215592
> *:0  :0  :0  it was just an idea   AZTE GOLD WOULD LOOK SICK ....... WE ALREADY KNOW MARINATE IS GOING ALL RED  :happysad:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Pinky??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 7 2010, 05:52 PM~16218045
> *Pinky??? :0  :biggrin:
> *



DO IT!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2010, 02:54 PM~16215695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need one of these :0


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2010, 10:53 AM~16213947
> *pics of the said g body cutty  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 7 2010, 07:23 PM~16219241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is my pops cutty i want to do


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Wasn't that car on a show called Car wars on ESPN2? Either way very nice ride


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 7 2010, 07:52 PM~16219579
> *Wasn't that car on a show called Car wars on ESPN2? Either way very nice ride
> *


yea we made it into a hotrod lowrider 4 a day lol but its lowrider, the car was done before the show , it just got a lil make over for the show :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Builds lookin good fellas  




> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 7 2010, 06:23 PM~16219241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: that cutty is bad !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2010, 06:22 PM~16218449
> *need one of these  :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 does that fit the elco model or do i have to cut it down to size?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2010, 03:22 PM~16218449
> *need one of these  :0
> 
> 
> ...


did you cast it yet?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 7 2010, 09:23 PM~16219241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw this at one of the shows at englishtown a few years back.....bad ass ride!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2010, 08:22 PM~16218449
> *need one of these  :0
> 
> 
> ...



I need one of those !!!!!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 8 2010, 10:52 AM~16225295
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2010, 10:53 AM~16225303
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 8 2010, 10:59 AM~16225348
> *:nicoderm:
> *



whats really going on ESE


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2010, 11:01 AM~16225359
> *whats really going on ESE
> *


 :biggrin: chillin like a villan


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

swwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2010, 11:10 AM~16225441
> *swwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

we not in jail dog :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 8 2010, 11:13 AM~16225463
> *we not in jail dog :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry: WHY U GOTTA BRING UP OLD SHIT :happysad: :uh: :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 8 2010, 12:13 PM~16225463
> *we not in jail dog :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: UPDATES? :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 8 2010, 11:15 AM~16225486
> *:0  :0  :0  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  WHY U GOTTA BRING UP OLD SHIT  :happysad:  :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 my bad ese jus bullshittin :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2010, 11:15 AM~16225487
> *:biggrin:  :wow: UPDATES? :wow:
> *



I TOOK THE LS CHASSIS APART TO REDO IT THE RIGHT WAY  , I CANT FIND THE CAM :angry: 

I NEED SOME OF THAT SILVER FLAKE FOO :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2010, 11:15 AM~16225487
> *:biggrin:  :wow: UPDATES? :wow:
> *


 need a card for my camera :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 8 2010, 11:19 AM~16225528
> *need a card for my camera :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



USB CORD :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Jan 8 2010, 12:18 PM~16225521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: YOUR CAT TOOK IT..."MEOW" :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

no updates wtf lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 8 2010, 09:48 PM~16232641
> *no updates wtf lol
> *


wat he said :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 7 2010, 06:54 PM~16218077
> *DO IT!!!
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Jan 8 2010, 10:48 PM~16232641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



































































MORE TO COME TOMMAROW OR MONDAY!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good dawg!! :0 wat kolor kandy?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 10:21 PM~16240958
> *looks good dawg!! :0 wat kolor kandy?
> *


 :biggrin: violet!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 9 2010, 07:55 PM~16240725
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats dope!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey marinate monte looks sweet bro 
are u still using rattle cans bro or airbrush :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 9 2010, 08:55 PM~16240725
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 10 2010, 05:55 AM~16240725
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



Can ya paint my 1:1 LS ?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Another :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: one for ya' dogg...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.............ALL RATTLE CAN  :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 11 2010, 11:44 AM~16254846
> *THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES.............ALL RATTLE CAN   :biggrin:
> *


wish i could paint as good as you homie!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 12 2010, 12:36 AM~16263090
> *wish i could paint as good as you homie!
> *


WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT YOU PAINT BETTER FOOL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 13 2010, 08:37 AM~16276443
> *:wow:
> *



:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2010, 09:50 AM~16276505
> *:wave:
> *


 :rimshot: :sprint:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 13 2010, 09:02 AM~16276582
> *:rimshot:  :sprint:
> *


 i gotta head up west , u gonna hook it up ? so i can stop by :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2010, 07:22 PM~16218449
> *need one of these  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2010, 10:05 AM~16276599
> *i gotta head up west , u gonna hook it up ? so i can stop by  :uh:
> *


I'M AT WORK TILL AFTER 12 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 13 2010, 09:09 AM~16276627
> *I'M AT WORK TILL AFTER 12 :wow:
> *



koo ill c if jo wants to roll


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2010, 10:10 AM~16276629
> *koo ill c if jo wants to roll
> *


 :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

I cut the shit out my thumb last nite :angry: :tears: :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 13 2010, 09:09 AM~16276627
> *I'M AT WORK TILL AFTER 12 :wow:
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 13 2010, 09:30 AM~16276803
> *I cut the shit out my thumb last nite :angry:  :tears:  :angry:
> *


Damn using tha razor like Chawps? :0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 AM~16276813
> *Damn using tha razor like Chawps? :0
> *


 :angry: :yessad: :banghead:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 13 2010, 09:30 AM~16276803
> *I cut the shit out my thumb last nite :angry:  :tears:  :angry:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 i still got a mean o gap on my thumb


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Where the progress pics boys :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

sliced the shit out of it across the tip of thumb :angry: :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn brotha yu opening the whole thing up o que??


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 13 2010, 09:48 AM~16276970
> *Where the progress pics boys :biggrin:
> *


 ill post tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Jan 13 2010, 09:48 AM~16276970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na brotha, was workin on a arms n fuckin razor slipped my fault for using razor :angry: :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Are u guys cuttin more plastic or flesh over there? 
Nothin super glue wont fix either way. Lol.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i just decited to mimic the ls bumper , fuckit too much crap to clean on the rezin and it didnt wana fit so heres what im wrkn on ......shaving the regal hood for jo and doing my bumper :biggrin: 









needs a lil more work but its getting there  :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2010, 06:51 PM~16282294
> *i just decited to mimic the ls bumper , fuckit too much crap to clean on the rezin and it didnt wana fit so heres what im wrkn on ......shaving the regal hood for jo and doing my bumper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ever though of using MR 500?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 13 2010, 06:57 PM~16282370
> *ever though of using MR 500?
> *




whats that?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2010, 07:51 PM~16282294
> *i just decited to mimic the ls bumper , fuckit too much crap to clean on the rezin and it didnt wana fit so heres what im wrkn on ......shaving the regal hood for jo and doing my bumper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DIDN'T I ALREADY PUT THIS ON YOUR LS?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 08:44 AM~16288200
> *:uh: DIDN'T I ALREADY PUT THIS ON YOUR LS?
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i doesnt fit with the botttom piece , i already did the other one, the ls bumper needs alot of work and i got other projecs , ill save it for another time when i get a dremmol thingie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 5 2010, 09:40 AM~16189859
> *All I got is my base coat to lay down still completing th body work
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: the shit sucks :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHO EVER DOES NOT FINISH..IS GOING TO PAY DOUBLE, STEP IT UP FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

It's gonna be finished there in time 







:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 14 2010, 10:25 AM~16288530
> *It's gonna be finished there in time
> 
> 
> ...


looking good so far.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 09:20 AM~16288496
> *WHO EVER DOES NOT FINISH..IS GOING TO PAY DOUBLE, STEP IT UP FELLAS :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: CALM DOWN NINJA


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 14 2010, 09:25 AM~16288530
> *It's gonna be finished there in time
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: thats coming out hella tight :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 14 2010, 09:19 AM~16288481
> *:angry: the shit sucks :angry:
> *



why x plain , tooo thick?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 09:33 AM~16288593
> *why x plain , tooo thick?
> *


Doesn't flow through the air brush really good kinda comes out like the spray glitter if you did a light coat the metal specks comes out cleaner  :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 09:31 AM~16288580
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  thats coming out hella tight  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 10:30 AM~16288571
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: CALM DOWN NINJA
> *


that was your mans idea.....CALAVERAS


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 09:52 AM~16288747
> *that was your mans idea.....CALAVERAS
> *



nietts i aint down with that 10 buck is Enough :angry: NINJAS!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 10:57 AM~16288774
> *nietts i aint down with that 10 buck is Enough  :angry:  NINJAS!!!!!
> *



PUSSY


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 14 2010, 10:07 AM~16288856
> *PUSSY
> *



i wont need to pay a late fee though  

as soon as im abled to get what i need its on .....no probb with that :biggrin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

do i have to wait till u get hm again or what :dunno:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2010, 06:51 PM~16282294
> *i just decited to mimic the ls bumper , fuckit too much crap to clean on the rezin and it didnt wana fit so heres what im wrkn on ......shaving the regal hood for jo and doing my bumper  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


chawps what are you doing thats not even the hood i gave you,im not gonna use the one i gave you, YOU KNOW THAT!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 11:01 AM~16289282
> *chawps what are you doing thats not even the hood i gave you,im not gonna use the one i gave you,  YOU KNOW THAT!!!!!
> *



im doing all 3 at the same time , that one just happened to b in the way


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You doin 3 for this build off???


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 14 2010, 11:15 AM~16289389
> *You doin 3 for this build off???
> *



:biggrin: no im shaving 3 regal hoods


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

GOTS TO PAY THE PIPER DOULBE IF YOU DONT FINISH FELLAS!!  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 11:18 AM~16289414
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 








i just cut the trunk and painted some interior pieces , now i gotta clean it up and shape the trunk like jo's :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 11:18 AM~16289414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look out boys :0 lookin good brotha


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 11:22 AM~16289466
> *GOTS TO PAY THE PIPER DOULBE IF YOU DONT FINISH FELLAS!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry for slackin been a lil sick, jus drank a shit load of thera flu,


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 14 2010, 11:23 AM~16289474
> *Look out boys  :0 lookin good brotha
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2010, 07:22 PM~16218449
> *need one of these  :0
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 11:23 AM~16289472
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> i just cut the trunk and painted some interior pieces , now i gotta clean it up and shape the trunk like jo's :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I thought that was done allready?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 12:18 PM~16289414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad ass so far.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 11:32 AM~16289576
> *I thought that was done allready?
> *



i finished cutting it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 12:36 PM~16289635
> *i finished cutting it
> *


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 11:36 AM~16289635
> *i finished cutting it
> *


no im talking bout the rear bumper???  :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2010, 11:34 AM~16289603
> *looks bad ass so far.
> *


Thanks bro its getting there


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 12:36 PM~16289635
> *i finished cutting it
> *


sounds like i build faster than you. :0 
and i havnt built shit in 5 yrs. :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2010, 11:41 AM~16289684
> *sounds like i build faster than you. :0
> and i havnt built shit in 5 yrs. :biggrin:
> *



stop playing gimmy all your models


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2010, 12:45 PM~16289735
> *stop playing gimmy all your models
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 14 2010, 10:18 AM~16289414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin real good so far homie. Can't wait to see it with some color on it.

Everybody is doing a good job in here fellas. U guys are putting it down!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 12:29 PM~16289550
> *how much?
> *


i have to make another mold and try again

my mold to make em messed up :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 14 2010, 08:21 PM~16293953
> *i have to make another mold and try again
> 
> my mold to make em messed up  :angry:
> *


what would you charge?


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 7 2010, 07:23 PM~16219241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hurst


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 14 2010, 08:21 PM~16293953
> *i have to make another mold and try again
> 
> my mold to make em messed up  :angry:
> *


well lets get crackin.you have our support. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

updates updates


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 16 2010, 12:38 AM~16307441
> *:wow:
> *



all of a sudden no ones on chat


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 16 2010, 01:41 AM~16307455
> *all of a sudden no ones on chat
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOME OG'S IN THE GAME MY KNOW ABOUT THIS :biggrin: 
















INTERIOR SHOTS!
















MY DAYTONS :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Show off :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

INTERIOR SHOTS!
















MY DAYTONS :biggrin: 









LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:wow:

thats like 10x better than the photoshop

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> SOME OG'S IN THE GAME MY KNOW ABOUT THIS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2010, 06:33 PM~16319203
> *
> 
> :0
> ...


thats that old school


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 06:41 PM~16319268
> *thats that old school
> *


i wouldnt know anything about that :cheesy:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2010, 06:43 PM~16319285
> *i wouldnt know anything about that  :cheesy:
> *


i know its all tupac and lil rob with you kids


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 06:44 PM~16319309
> *i know its all tupac and lil rob with you kids
> *



uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


what u know about the oldies YOUNGZTAAAAH :cheesy: 
PVrHWtsrx8c&autoplay :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2010, 07:19 PM~16319723
> *uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> what u know about the oldies YOUNGZTAAAAH  :cheesy:
> PVrHWtsrx8c&autoplay :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


thats too old


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 17 2010, 07:41 PM~16319268
> *thats that old school
> *


THANKS FOR HAVING MY BACK  
 HE DOESN'T EVEN LISTEN TO THE LYRICS..."PULL UP TO MY BUMPER"


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 17 2010, 06:43 PM~16319285
> *i wouldnt know anything about that  :cheesy:
> *


man i thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 17 2010, 09:46 PM~16320853
> *man i thought you knew  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

aaaaaight muuufukas im back int the game :cheesy: repainted the chasis , thx marinate for the spair :biggrin: 









i started jaming the trunk gonna hinge it today


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good up in here !


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*SLEEPIN ASS MUFUCKAS * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 09:41 AM~16337893
> *SLEEPIN ASS MUFUCKAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: 

sorry nikka i was working on some guy's bubble


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 19 2010, 10:52 AM~16337983
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Jan 19 2010, 09:52 AM~16337983
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 10:41 AM~16337893
> *SLEEPIN ASS MUFUCKAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

"SHIT THINK I DON'T KNOW"


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damnnnn chawps that bubble looks clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 09:41 AM~16337893
> *<span style='color:red'>"SHIT THINK I DON'T KNOW"
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 19 2010, 10:16 AM~16338217
> *damnnnn chawps that bubble looks clean! :thumbsup:
> *



thx maaaaaaine :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HOMIES READY FOR ANOTHER BUILD OFF? :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2010, 02:39 PM~16340720
> *HOMIES READY FOR ANOTHER BUILD OFF? :wow:
> *


Bring it on nikka :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 03:41 PM~16340739
> *Bring it on nikka  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Shit think I don't know


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 03:43 PM~16340757
> *Shit think I don't know
> *


START THE TOPIC! :wow: SLEEPIN AZZ MUFFAKAS :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :sprint:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 19 2010, 09:24 PM~16345207
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: 10 DAYS FELLAS :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

HERES MY UPDATE PIC , ITS PRIMED AND READY FOR PAINT HOPEFULLY AS SOON AS IT STOPS RAINING  










ONCE EVERYTHING LIKE THE SUSPENSION AND ENGINE IS BACK ON AND ITS ALL PAINTED ILL FINISH THE TRUNK :biggrin: THIS WEEK !!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good fellas!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 21 2010, 10:29 AM~16362992
> *looking good fellas!
> *



 :biggrin: 
thx maaaaine  











XCUSE THE MESS :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 21 2010, 11:37 AM~16363732
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



IM WRKN ON THE ENGINE BAY :biggrin: 










:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 21 2010, 12:03 PM~16364016
> *LOOKS GOOD!
> *



thx nikka its getting there  ama do some gray inserts on the interior


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 21 2010, 11:30 AM~16363644
> *  :biggrin:
> thx maaaaine
> 
> ...


I LIKE!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 21 2010, 12:30 PM~16363644
> *  :biggrin:
> thx maaaaine
> 
> ...


messy ass desk. :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn nikka you gettin down


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 21 2010, 12:26 PM~16364240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here we go ama paint it now ,,,i hate masking that shit it takes too long :angry:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

about damn time i see progress from ur ass lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 21 2010, 01:11 PM~16364656
> *about damn time i see progress from ur ass lol
> *












i might add some purple ,,, any input fellas , yes or no just leave it as is????? :dunno:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

leave as is bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 08:05 PM~16344963
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



 i like how the paint job came out


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks brotha that interior looks likemit was a bitch to tape. I did that on a caddy and it sucked


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 21 2010, 02:04 PM~16365181
> *Thanks brotha that interior looks likemit was a bitch to tape. I did that on a caddy and it sucked
> *



tell me bout it :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


NOW I'M REALLY A WT BACK LOL I GOT ALL SOAKED :angry: I HAD TO GET SANDBAGS SO MY HS DONT GET FLOODED


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i finished it off yesterday by putting the suspension bk on :biggrin: 



























sleeping ass muuuuufukas!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*DAYMMN*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHIT THINK I DIDN'T KNOW


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2010, 10:44 AM~16374884
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 22 2010, 09:48 AM~16374921
> *:biggrin:
> *


 your email never came thru :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 11:00 AM~16375030
> *your email never came thru  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 08:44 AM~16374486
> *i finished it off yesterday by putting the suspension bk on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dayumm.....looks like its gonna tip over :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 11:00 AM~16375030
> *your email never came thru  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


CHECK AGAIN


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Stop sending those types of pics to him :0 :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 22 2010, 10:07 AM~16375088
> *:wow:  dayumm.....looks like its gonna tip over :biggrin:
> *



thats that hopper gangstah lean


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2010, 11:38 AM~16375366
> *Stop sending those types of pics to him  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 10:44 AM~16374486
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Hell yeah homie !

Thats the ish !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2010, 10:52 AM~16375487
> *Hell yeah homie !
> 
> Thats the ish !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



thx homie :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 10:42 AM~16375388
> *thats that hopper gangstah lean
> *


 :biggrin: SHIT THINK I DONT KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Postin for Marinate 
















Update :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks rafa..the pics are from the camera phone....i'll have better ones tonight! :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2010, 11:10 AM~16375637
> *Postin for Marinate
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 08:44 AM~16374486
> *i finished it off yesterday by putting the suspension bk on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Supertight!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 22 2010, 12:28 PM~16376360
> *Supertight!!!
> *


 :biggrin: damn u even threw in there the SUPER HUUUUH thx maaaaaine


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Man i love those LS,s inhere...   

Who can mold those Clips? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 22 2010, 02:33 PM~16377492
> *Man i love those LS,s inhere...
> 
> Who can mold those Clips? :biggrin:
> *


Uhhh....  :yes:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 22 2010, 11:48 PM~16377647
> *Uhhh....   :yes:
> *



I know bro i know :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DIDN'T COME OUT LIKE I EXPECTED, THESE ARE PICS BEFORE I COLOR SANDED & RE-CLEARED


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2010, 12:33 AM~16383046
> *   DIDN'T COME OUT LIKE I EXPECTED, THESE ARE PICS BEFORE I COLOR SANDED & RE-CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...


this is bad as fuck Eddie! :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 23 2010, 12:33 AM~16383046
> *   DIDN'T COME OUT LIKE I EXPECTED, THESE ARE PICS BEFORE I COLOR SANDED & RE-CLEARED
> 
> 
> ...


Show pics afta nikka


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

niceeee


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:uh: 


> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jan 24 2010, 10:27 AM~16393475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




este wey :uh: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: looks good !!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 24 2010, 12:03 PM~16393775
> *:uh:
> este wey  :uh:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  looks good !!!!!
> *


I KNOW THE PINSTRIPPING IS SLOPPY, ALL FREE HAND NO *TAPE*  I AIN'T NO MIKE LAMBERSON EITHER


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2010, 11:06 AM~16393790
> *I KNOW THE PINSTRIPPING IS SLOPPY, ALL FREE HAND NO TAPE  I AIN'T NO MIKE LAMBERSON EITHER
> *


THAT SHIT IS UGLY FOO SEND IT TO ME! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2010, 01:06 PM~16393790
> *I KNOW THE PINSTRIPPING IS SLOPPY, ALL FREE HAND NO TAPE  I AIN'T NO MIKE LAMBERSON EITHER
> *


Shit i like this g body better then pinky ! You did good on the pin strip IMO !


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2010, 10:27 AM~16393475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :nicoderm:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2010, 10:44 AM~16374486
> *i finished it off yesterday by putting the suspension bk on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


its a bird, its a plane, it SUPER THREE!!!!
nice wip


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*6 days left Sleepin Ass Mufuckas* :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2010, 12:27 PM~16393475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 25 2010, 09:11 AM~16403302
> *6 days left Sleepin Ass Mufuckas :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: shit think i dont know :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: Lookin good brotha


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

gracias carnal


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 25 2010, 02:36 PM~16406221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


verry nice :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman+Jan 24 2010, 02:01 PM~16394719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIES


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 25 2010, 11:38 PM~16406251
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 25 2010, 02:50 PM~16406375
> *:0  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: Lookin good brotha
> *


X2!!


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

that regal is looking nice, im gonna have to redo mine sometime this year or start fresh


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ya ya i know im like almost the last muuuufuka to finish :happysad: but hopefully clear tonight im laying down more patterns right now :biggrin: 




























it bled alitle but nothing i cant fix :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good nice pattern work nikka :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 26 2010, 07:42 AM~16414540
> *Looks good nice pattern work nikka  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: once i shoot the blue over the whole car it'l look way different


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 07:39 AM~16414525
> *ya ya i know im like almost the last muuuufuka to finish  :happysad: but hopefully clear tonight im laying down more patterns right now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 oh shyt marble in the patterns. . . this is gonna be a hard competetion bcuz all these G-bodys is hard!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ill keep posting as i go :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 26 2010, 07:30 AM~16414763
> *:0 oh shyt marble in the patterns. . . this is gonna be a hard competetion bcuz all these  G-bodys is hard!!!!!
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 10:43 AM~16414869
> *ill keep posting as  i go  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Keep postin' then............. 'cause I'm lovin this Monte C already !


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

gotta go but heres the ass end :biggrin: 









ill post up some more later


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 25 2010, 03:34 PM~16406202
> *:biggrin: shit think i dont know :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


"SHIT I AIN'T TRIPPIN" :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 12:05 PM~16416622
> *"SHIT I AIN'T TRIPPIN" :biggrin:
> *



shiiiiiiiiiiiit what u know about PULL UP TO THE BUMPER NIKKA or did your bumper dun FELL OFF lol :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 01:29 PM~16416913
> *shiiiiiiiiiiiit what u know about PULL UP TO THE BUMPER NIKKA or did your bumper dun FELL OFF  lol :happysad:
> *











 PULL UP :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 12:32 PM~16416949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 01:39 PM~16417018
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 09:32 PM~16416949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



One of my fav..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 12:43 PM~16417048
> *  :biggrin:
> *



u knw what i meant fucker  watch this , give me a few min its coming :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 12:32 PM~16416949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 07:39 AM~16414525
> *ya ya i know im like almost the last muuuufuka to finish  :happysad: but hopefully clear tonight im laying down more patterns right now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you painted the patterns with a used tampon :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 26 2010, 02:54 PM~16418429
> *looks like you painted the patterns with a used tampon :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: lol pinche mamon :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 03:37 PM~16418276
> *u knw what i meant fucker      watch this , give me a few min  its coming  :biggrin:
> *


whats comin, the monte ls?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:04 PM~16418520
> *whats comin, the monte ls?
> *



took 4 ever to upload 
:angry: 































































[/IMG]


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 04:05 PM~16418531
> *took 4 ever to upload
> :angry:
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD.....I DON'T HATE I GIVE PROPS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2010, 08:44 PM~16320822
> *
> "PULL UP TO MY BUMPER"
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 04:09 PM~16418571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT YOU TRYING TO SAY DOG?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:12 PM~16418607
> *WHAT YOU TRYING TO SAY DOG?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: nun nikka damn im saying where u at with the monte u done or GUAT :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 04:13 PM~16418622
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  nun nikka damn  im saying where u at with the monte u done or GUAT  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


NA I WON'T FINISH IT JUST TO LET YOUR BALLOON HEAD ASS WIN


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:15 PM~16418643
> *NA I WON'T FINISH IT JUST TO LET YOUR BALLOON HEAD ASS WIN
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: this guy :wow: :wow: :wow: no seas mamon wey finish that shit how u gonna start something and than later on quit


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 04:17 PM~16418662
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  this guy  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  no seas mamon wey finish that shit how u gonna start something and than later on quit
> *


YOU MUST BE WORRIED ABOUT ME IF YOU WANT TO IF I M DONE...DONT WORRY NIKKA..WORKING ON MY 1:1 FOOL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:19 PM~16418676
> *YOU MUST BE WORRIED ABOUT ME IF YOU WANT TO IF I M DONE...DONT WORRY NIKKA..WORKING ON MY 1:1 FOOL
> *



no worries nikka shit im not even done i gotta put my shit together .....i aint skuuuuuurd to put up $
UQgUvY9wZsY&autoplay


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 04:23 PM~16418731
> *no worries nikka shit im not even done i gotta put my shit together .....i aint skuuuuuurd to put up $
> UQgUvY9wZsY&autoplay
> *


COME TO THE HOUSE I NEED MY CAR WAXED NIKKA  SO I CAN FINISH THIS MODEL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:25 PM~16418748
> *COME TO THE HOUSE I NEED MY CAR WAXED NIKKA  SO I CAN FINISH THIS MODEL
> *



with the g string or without :cheesy: on my way captain


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2010, 04:26 PM~16418755
> *with the g string or without :cheesy:  on my way captain
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DON'T START WITH THAT CAPTAIN SHIT...WE KNOW WHO THE CAPTAIN IS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 26 2010, 03:26 PM~16418766
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DON'T START WITH THAT CAPTAIN SHIT...WE KNOW WHO THE CAPTAIN IS
> *



ay aaaaay captain


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks sikk chawper :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 26 2010, 03:31 PM~16418815
> *Looks sikk chawper :0
> *



thx brotha .....if i win we buying paints :cheesy: 

what u gonna break out with marinate ????????????????????????????????????????????????????? putting it bk inn oh que wey 


rafa said if he wins he's buying beer :biggrin: jo said he going to strip club

:angry:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 26 2010, 03:31 PM~16418815
> *Looks sikk chawper :0
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 26 2010, 03:35 PM~16418859
> *x2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



i heard u spending your winnings at the titty bar :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

fuck them hoes how about some paints :cheesy:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

paints it is brotha  :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

shit came out sick bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*3 Days Left Sleepin Ass Mufuckas* hno: hno: hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 28 2010, 08:10 AM~16438525
> *3 Days Left Sleepin Ass Mufuckas hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



damn i havent even cleared or foilded yet


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 28 2010, 08:19 AM~16438617
> *damn i havent even cleared or foilded yet
> *


Knowin you it wil prolly be done within the next hour lol :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 28 2010, 08:27 AM~16438667
> *Knowin you it wil prolly be done within the next hour lol :biggrin:
> *


 lol im laying down the final silver right now   ITL B DONE! even if i have to b up crack head status :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

heres a pic now i gotta mask it up and spray away :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

hno:  hno:  hno: hno:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^X2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 28 2010, 09:10 AM~16438525
> *3 Days Left Sleepin Ass Mufuckas hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


  i haven't done shit to mine


chawps you find your phone?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i hate masking all that but in the end its better than waking up on a christmas morning and opening a present :biggrin: 










just a lil cleaning up and foil :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 28 2010, 10:38 AM~16439792
> * i haven't done shit to mine
> chawps you find your phone?
> *



ya i fucking dropped it at the gas station yesterday :banghead: but some lady was nice enough to return it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 28 2010, 11:53 AM~16439983
> *ya i fucking dropped it at the gas station yesterday  :banghead:  but some lady was nice enough to return it
> *


THE RUCA CALLED ME & TOLD ME TO CALL YOU, CALLED YOUR CRIB NO ANSWER  GLAD YOU GOT IT BACK


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 28 2010, 10:55 AM~16440006
> *THE RUCA CALLED ME & TOLD ME TO CALL YOU, CALLED YOUR CRIB NO ANSWER  GLAD YOU GOT IT BACK
> *



orale ,, ya i looking 4 it but i had to go do some buffing so i thaugh i might have left it somewhere at home , turns out my jacket had a hole in it :angry: , my lady told me some lady had it when i walked inn :|


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

98% done i gotta re clear the trunk , it bubled a litle  but u cant really tell , and i need the side windows thats about it , itl b ready in the mornong :biggrin: 


















































































hers a pic of the messed up trunk


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 30 2010, 08:55 AM~16458186
> *98% done i gotta re clear the trunk , it bubled a litle    but u cant really tell , and i need the side windows thats about it , itl b ready in the mornong  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Great build Homie...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 30 2010, 01:55 AM~16458186
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch !!!!!!!!! badd as freak !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 30 2010, 12:55 AM~16458186
> *98% done i gotta re clear the trunk , it bubled a litle    but u cant really tell , and i need the side windows thats about it , itl b ready in the mornong  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn a three wheel in that bitch could leave you falling out :biggrin: looks good bro i like the paint


----------



## JohnnyB (Nov 9, 2008)

Great build!!! Any chance we could see more pics of the suspension?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 30 2010, 12:55 AM~16458186
> *98% done i gotta re clear the trunk , it bubled a litle    but u cant really tell , and i need the side windows thats about it , itl b ready in the mornong  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD BRO, I FINISHED THIS MORNING DUE TO SERENA BREAKING HER ARM LAST NIGHT :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*LIKE WISE AS CHAWPS SAID 98% DONE, JUST NEED TO FINISH DETAILING THE MOTOR, HAVE NOT HAD TIME TO WORK ON IT. WAS GOING TO WORKON IT LAST NIGHT, BUT MY DAUGHTER BROKE HER ARM  . I FINALLY FINISHED PUTTING IT TOGETHER THIS MORNING.*


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: Baddass monte dogg! :wow: Hope your daughters okay... :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 30 2010, 11:28 AM~16460303
> *:wow: Baddass monte dogg! :wow: Hope your daughters okay... :happysad:
> *



x2 and x100


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 29 2010, 10:55 PM~16458186
> *98% done i gotta re clear the trunk , it bubled a litle    but u cant really tell , and i need the side windows thats about it , itl b ready in the mornong  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wowid YOU motha' fucka's see them A arms in the front!?! All bulldogged up?!? THIS BITCH IS READY TO SWANG!!! :wow: Build looks PIMP Chawper!!! :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 30 2010, 02:55 AM~16458186
> *98% done i gotta re clear the trunk , it bubled a litle    but u cant really tell , and i need the side windows thats about it , itl b ready in the mornong  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






:wow:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:drama: :rimshot:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2010, 06:31 PM~16459870
> *LIKE WISE AS CHAWPS SAID 98% DONE, JUST NEED TO FINISH DETAILING THE MOTOR, HAVE NOT HAD TIME TO WORK ON IT. WAS GOING TO WORKON IT LAST NIGHT, BUT MY DAUGHTER BROKE HER ARM  . I FINALLY FINISHED PUTTING  IT TOGETHER THIS MORNING.
> 
> 
> ...



Great build Great Details ...   

good luck for your daughter homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Builds are looking real good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up? New to this board. Amazing talent in here. Both of you got down sick rides. Much props.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:  
























































































































uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CALACAS HUH?


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

nice, wish i can be in this


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> > :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy shit look at that badass carnal !!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyB_@Jan 30 2010, 09:00 AM~16459661
> *Great build!!!  Any chance we could see more pics of the suspension?
> *


some last minute pics  

















nothing too crazy on the engine ...


















my hinge holes got closed up so i gotta re drill them  but 4 now , what u knw about my big screen tv in the trunk :happysad:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*On the real the 3 of you brought it to the table and busted out some baddass rides Hell of a job my Brothers *


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 31 2010, 09:57 PM~16473249
> *some last minute pics
> 
> 
> ...


TRUNK IS SICK  I LIKE THR BIG SCREEN TV

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 31 2010, 10:00 PM~16473307
> *On the real the 3 of you brought it to the table and busted out some baddass rides Hell of a job my Brothers
> *



SHIT FOO YOURS WAS HELLA TIGHT TOO i love the paint job on that suckah :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank nikka but you all brought the detail


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2010, 09:31 AM~16459870
> *LIKE WISE AS CHAWPS SAID 98% DONE, JUST NEED TO FINISH DETAILING THE MOTOR, HAVE NOT HAD TIME TO WORK ON IT. WAS GOING TO WORKON IT LAST NIGHT, BUT MY DAUGHTER BROKE HER ARM  . I FINALLY FINISHED PUTTING  IT TOGETHER THIS MORNING.
> 
> 
> ...


SICK CARNAL  REALLY DIGGIN THAT WHAMMY SET UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 31 2010, 10:19 PM~16473517
> *SICK CARNAL   REALLY DIGGIN THAT WHAMMY SET UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



x 2 thw whammy punp looks sick :cheesy:


----------



## P78dayz (Feb 2, 2009)

DAMN ! Them Ls's and the regal are fucking hard as fuck . Keep up the good work yall .


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT FOR ALL U WHO STILL HAVENT VOTED .......  take a look at the thread


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn. All you guys got down on these builds. Some rides. Love that Regal though. Got get me one.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 2 2010, 11:04 AM~16488416
> *Damn. All you guys got down on these builds. Some rides. Love that Regal though. Got get me one.
> *



the regal did come out clean i especially love the setup :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 3 2010, 08:54 AM~16168684
> *I'm already working on it...shaved the thick strip from the bumper and gonna redo it so it fits the sides nicely. Still need to find the right grill.
> *


NM...i bumped an old topic!  my bad!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::machinegun:dam you guys killed it,


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

a 2014 G- body build off sounds real fun right about now! que no


----------



## Tuffy's Garage (Jun 2, 2013)

I would be interested


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

haven't messed around with this G body for a while


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

I would be interested!!


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm in.


----------

